# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  KS Project Update #7: Update 7: News From the Festival and Backer Print Requests

## Eddie

*Project Update #7: Update 7: News From the Festival and Backer Print Requests*Posted by M3D LLC ♥ Like


*USA Science and Engineering: The Rundown*
Over the weekend, we exhibited at the USA Science and Engineering Festival and had the honor of meeting more than 60 of you in person. This was such an unexpected turnout especially since there are a few hundred of backers in the tri-state area. Some of you even drove up to four hours one way! We really loved meeting everyone and showing them The Micro in action.


We are glad that some of you could come out, post about your experiences, including blog entries, photos, videos, and more across the web. In case you could not make this show, no worries - we’ve got you covered. Mark Leisher Productions captured the event and created this video just for you:

► Play video

*
New Prints* 

We're spending much of the last week of our campaign working on demo prints that we've been collecting. These prints will include jewelry and also a nifty miniature figurine. So far we are really happy with the initial results. Here are some of our other recent prints.
*
3D Printing Your Own Display Case * 
One of the greatest ways to use 3D printers is to combine 3D printed parts with everyday objects, such as Plexiglas sheet from the hardware store, allowing you to make things much larger than The Micro itself. For example, we made a one-foot sized display case to showcase the printer using corner brackets - designed in Google Sketchup - and also printed on The Micro. This allowed us to go to the festival this weekend with much greater ease because we could assemble the case on site and fold them up for travel. It also saved us money on the display case and allowed us to customize the size for our needs.

*Business Card Holder* 

We also demonstrated how you can print parts over thin air by printing a business card holder out of tentacles (Attribution:http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:213990).

*
Figurine Sneak Peak* 

Making miniatures on a 3D printer is easy and very rewarding. It can allow you to make personalized designs or print custom models that are not mass produced. In this style of figurine craft, the pieces were downloaded (Attribution:http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:153061) and are being printed off of The Micro. They will then be assembled into a desired pose, glued onto a 50mm base, and then painted by hand to create a custom miniature work of art. We’ll be covering this and much more soon.

Thank you for your continued support!  
The M3D Team

----------

